# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  IOTA

## Airicist

Website - iota.org

facebook.com/IOTAcc

twitter.com/iotatoken

iotahardware.com

facebook.com/iotahardware

twitter.com/iotahardware

Founder - David Sønstebø

Co-founder, Mathematician, Creator of the Tangle Concept - Serguei Popov

Co-Founder, Engineer - Sergey Ivancheglo

Co-Founder, Engineer - Dominik Schiener

----------


## Airicist

"The story of IOTA"

December 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"IOTA Data Marketplace"

by David Sønstebø
November 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robert Bosch Venture Capital Makes First Investment In Distributed Ledger Technology"

by Monty Munford 
December 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bitcoin has problems, this company thinks it can solve them"

by Linh Nguyen
January 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

What is IOTA all about?

Published on Aug 7, 2018




> Dominik Schiener, Co-Founder of IOTA, shares insights about the cryptocurrency IOTA. He explains what the IOTA Foundation aims to achieve and what sets IOTA apart from other cryptocurrencies.

----------


## Airicist

The potential of distributed ledger technology

Published on Aug 7, 2018




> A closer look at the potential of distributed ledger technology: The Co-Founder of IOTA, Dominik Schiener, explains what technologies like blockchain are able to achieve and how the IoT can benefit.

----------

